# Best Small Town Bar



## nodakoutdoors.com

This should make for an interesting topic. I've hunted/fished all over, and have been known to stop in for a cocktail or two during the seasons and offseasons...but which are the best?

When I say best I mean:

Most friendly.
GOOD drink.
Atmosphere.
Uniqueness.

My vote goes for (in no particular order cuz I can't decide on 1):

First and Last Chance - Lisbon, ND 
Captains Cabin - Washburn, ND
4 Seasons - Lakota, ND
Danny's Place - Gackle, ND
Sunlite Bar - Little Floyd Lake, Detroit Lakes, MN

Okay...who am I missing???


----------



## gandergrinder

I don't know many people who have been there but the bar in Selz North Dakota can be a pretty wild place.


----------



## 870 XPRS

.....what's the name of the one in oriska.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## dblkluk

Captains Cabin, just a good time all around, and they are open Sundays :wink: 
Marvs, Turtle Lake. Need I say more??
Strawberry Cooler, Strawberry lake, Gotta love the billy burger!
Dam Bar in Pick City, Rustic inside, love the woodwork!


----------



## Dan Bueide

1. Gerogia's and the Owl, Amidon. LK (propriator) sitting in a turn of the century dentist's chair behind the bar, two labs sitting behind him, white linnen dining room to one side, casualest of casual bars on the other, 20 oz. "petite ribeye". Lots of guns. More characters. Never been? Gotta go.

2. Ironhorse, Medora. Great food and atmosphere. No football on the tube if there's rodeo coverage.

3. The one in Rhame - don't remember the name. Neat log construction, with bottles embedded in the cement between the logs on the exterior wall. Neat place.


----------



## bubolc

How about the Legion...anytown USA! :beer:


----------



## chief

Danny's Place ya say......man when I was in Gackle last with the one they call "Mavrick" we were barely old enough to get a treat at the tasty freeze....Man I would like to go back to G-City and try my hand with a real drink....
chief


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Definately "The Mint" in Sheridan WY. You don't tip a longneck with cowboy wannabe's. :beer: It's the real deal. Talk about old west, there are mounts of about every specie, bear traps on the walls, old newspaper articles and great pics of Elk kills. I get thirsty whenever I think of the place and can't wait to get back out there again.


----------



## magnum3.5

Hagels Bar in Webster N.D. Good drinks, clean friendly not real big on atmosphere, another one would be ganders pub at woodland resort on Devils Lake.


----------



## buckseye

man o man Nellies in DL sure is friendly and has more atmosphere than it can hold.....unique up on one of those girls in there and you might regret it


----------



## magnum3.5

Oh Buckseye, I think there is better places than that. (remember Chris has set a presidence Good drink, friendly, atmoshere,and uniqueness.) The last time I was there it wasn't that friendly,but that was sometime ago.


----------



## buckseye

I don't know why but nellys came to mind...lol.... I would have to say Depot Bar Upham ND on stripper nights during waterfowl season :evil:


----------



## magnum3.5

That would be allright let us know when it is maybe the nodak gang will want come up there for hunting convention. Magnum


----------



## buckseye

OK.....it's pretty cool we have very few rules here....not for the weakminded....


----------



## mallard

The coachman in Cooperstown.Good food and good drinks :bartime: .The stir em up bar in stirum,ND.The barmaids are a riot.The bar in Cortney,I cant remember the name of it though.


----------



## KEN W

The Smokin Gun in Souris.

The Cork and Bottle in Kramer

The Waterhole in Willow City

The Longbranch in Barton

The Happyrock in Gladstone


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Dan, you SOB, you took some of my best! Georgia's and the Owl, when I was in the oilfields I got stranded there once, by the time our ride showed up the blizzard ('96) was about the worst I had ever seen and I didn't care at all! Also, they have 1 lb burgers for only a few bucks.

The Ironhorse is almost beyond comparison, I was down there three weeks ago and the night ended w/ a fistfight over Chevy versus Ford. By the way, it was a draw even though Ford's girlfriend jumped in. Stiff drinks, as long as you're not a tourist!

I think the bar in Rhame is called Hunter's , and yes, it's that good!

For the east side I'm partial to hitting the Wild RIce Bar during the spring Walleye spawn, very reasonable pitchers and food.


----------



## dosch

" The Filmore Bar" used to be a good one but is closed now.


----------



## nilsmaster

Scenic 23 - New Town

Buford Bar - Buford (now closed but I was there the last night it was open  )

Can't remember the name - Adams (I was the karoke God that night)

Geez, I need to get out to more smaller town bars. I know, I know....I guess I hunt and fish more while you guys tell lies to each other in the bars. Ha ha ha...just kiddin!

I should say that the bar in Bainsville and Culbertson were pretty neat. Perhaps that was because after canoeing 30 miles on Saturday the "refresments" just tasted mmm mmm good.


----------



## northernwaterfowl

The Angry Beaver in Oakes. Had some good times there this spring.


----------



## Buck Jones

Gotta be Meadville Bar. Out in the middle of nowhere in the Niobrara Valley in Nebraska.


----------



## PJ

I would agree with the Angry Beaver, but my fav is the Sunlac in Lakota. 
Wu Wu


----------



## RWHONKER

The Angry Beaver in Oakes and Nogo's tapper in Lamoure. Rudy's in Oakes isn't bad on karaoke night either, from what I remember.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'll 2nd the nogo's tapper


----------



## Nodak Duke

The Ranchouse in Fullerton & definitely the Angry Beaver in Oakes...  [/img]


----------



## Dan Bueide

SF,

Great minds think alike!

LK has gotten to be a good friend. We stay in the trailer in the back on average 7-8 nights/year. Owners, menu, decor and patrons, probably the most unique watering hole I've been to in ND.

I'd forgotten about the Angry Beaver. It definitely gets extra credit for the name.

The Rice. That and the Knick are great fun on sled runs. The Rice has the best burger in the Area.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Dan, don't forget the Eagle View down here in bluff country in Minnieska. 8) Thousands of Swans to gaze at and the Men's room decor isn't too shabby either. :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide

GP, If the horizons can be broadened East, then yes the Eagle View might make the list, but Mauer Bros. in Elba would make the list hands down - no doubt.


----------



## MTPheas

Right on the border, close enough to ND to qualify in my opinion.

12 oz. sirloin (local beef), fresh loaf of bread right out of the oven, corn-on-the cob and a beer for less than $10. Can't beat that.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

The Sham, nice call. Back in the early '90s we spent many a Sunday during the summer heading down the road to the Shamrock, and pretty much all of us got busted somewhere in town sneaking the beers that we brought with. The safest bet was to take them into the bar, then nobody would look at you twice!


----------



## clarkend

Good gizzards at the Shamrock too......


----------



## MOSSBACK

All great bars except Nellies?? come on Buckseye. I have been to most of them over the years but you guys missed some good ones

1. Rockin Rodneys Luverne, N. D. biggest burger in North Dakota

2. Green Lantern or is it just the Lantern in Linton

3. Chars Bar in Mchenry, they have 3 or 4 boone and crocket elk mounts in there .

4. Rogers place Tolna, ND

5. Floyds bar Binford not so fancy but friendly

6. Any small town bar in ND opening weekend of deer hunting.


----------



## buckseye

lol....I was joking...lol......I don't even drink...ain't had one in almost 14 years...lol...nellieis reminded me of stans bar in wolf point or glaskow...people sleeping on the floors...freaky wasted people...lol...


----------



## Matt Jones

Here's another vote for the Angry Beaver, a great place with an even better name. Plus Rudy's is good too...Oakes Rocks, especially in the spring! 4 seasons in Lakota and the Captains Cabin in Washburn are alson high on the list. :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter

Any of you MN guys ever been to "Bucky's" bar in Elrosa? It's a good one!

And in ND....Can't remember the name but the Fredonia bar is good and cheap.


----------



## jd mn/nd

Hey Field Hunter Bucky's is a fun bar, on certain weekends in can get a little out of hand, huge fights over the usual small town stuff girls, girls, girls and occasionally what brand of truck is best and if they are really drunk who's tractor is bigger and better!! However I will agree with Ken W. on the Watering Hole In Willow City They use to have Eight B & C bucks on the walls in the bar, and grill your own steak, they closed for a while got purchased by a couple of new owners and reopened, have not been there since they reopened, and Gus's Place one block down to the east of the Watering Hole is also a pretty good time. It is kind of funny because the locals walk back and forth between the two bars just to see what is going on down the street have a couple and wonder back and report to everyone else what is going on. Gus's serves up one of the best prime ribs I have ever had and Gus WILL make it any way you want it even extremely rare. You just gotta love small town life and thier local establishments, Thier Great.


----------



## big_k105

well im goin to have to say any bar in Nelson County, ND is pretty good. so to list a few

The Legion, Michigan, ND
4 Seasons, Lakota, ND
3rd Base, Lakota, ND
Sunlac, Lakota, ND
the bar in Petersburg, ND
these are the ones i have been to i have also been to one in tolna, ND called Bobs i believe.

as you can tell im originally from Nelson County


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

I would have to include Bucky's on my list too, its hard to beat good drunken bar fights. I would have to have the KaDe Shack in Brooten on my list because of the good times we had in there when I was younger. The T-Road in New Germany, its tough to turn down $.75-16 oz bottles even when your brother is having his wedding reception just down the street and your the best man. :lol:


----------



## Travis Schmidt

The Last Chance Saloon in Solen, ND is my favorite. It opened about 3 years ago and keeps expanding. Live music every weekend and dirt cheap drinks. It is both hunting and western themed.


----------



## pappyhat

Add another vote for the Angry Beaver in Oakes. Good food and good people. I met several hunters there this spring and we had drinks together and shared info on the "snows" in the area, especially the large number of birds east of Oakes.. I told the owner that I will bring him a bottle of "100 Anos" Tequila to add to his selection as he was a little low on the "good stuff"..


----------



## redfishman

Perhaps not comparable to other bars in the Country but unique even to S.Louisiana standards -I'll mention two -which are actually barges docked on the water. In Dulac which is a small unicorporated location about 45 miles S.W. of Houma tucked deep in the Saltmarsh is the "Du-lac-dat". A nice bar complete with a small dance hall and 2-floors is docked by a drawbridge on Bayou Terrebone.On any given day of the week but especially during shrimp season,local "shrimpers" dock their boats along the bank and bridge to pass a good time and conduct business. It is a family affair where the wives and kids are down stairs visiting and dancing among themselves. The Men are upstairs conducting the"business" . " Outsiders"(like the hunters and fisherman) are welcome and everyone gets along--just don't go in and hit on the ladies.

Another Bar which is on a barge is the "Prop Stop". This is strictly a party bar for the young set which come as far as 60 miles across Lake Ponchatrain from New Orleans. In the Summer jet skis and boats are tied together and the ladies parade around in thongs dancing on the deck. Real good if you are not married 8) Tough if the Wife is with you!!!!Alittle to wild by most standards---but a GOOD time!!!


----------



## punter

Janettes in Robinson N.D. untel the A--H--- that owned the building shut her down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ken I like your list tooooooooooooo........................


----------



## MSG Rude

The Hidden Door, Ft. Benning, GA.

My Place, Panama, South America

Green Goose, Germany (West at the time)

De'Jau' Vue (Never did look close enough to the name to learn how to spell it.) Ft. Carson, CO

Golden Mum, Ft. Lewis, WA

My back deck in Fargo, ND or at the Empire


----------



## Southwest Fisher

You're such a show-off, Rude!

Fine, then , I'll add the UN Club in Uijongbou, South Korea. Still doesn't touch your list, does it? Of course, you've never been to the Iron Horse, or have you?


----------



## bigblackfoot

Im going to have to say 4 seasons or the sunlac, but the Olga bar is pretty tough to beat.


----------



## Nate

SFC Rude,

The Empire?? You animal!!


----------



## PJ

How about the El Roco on a Thurs. 2 dollar yag shots, dollar bar pours and 3 dollar pitchers! Plus it's the biggest slumper bar in the G Fizzel!
Just ask BBF! 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot

I wouldnt know anything about the slumper part, but i have been known to frequent the El Roco on a night or two. :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson

You GF boyz don't drink. Who are ya trying to fool.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Roger's Bar, Tolna
Flickertail Inn Bar in Valley City
Felix's, Devils Lake


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Used to love the the "Sportsmans Saloon" in Pick City, then it went to Riverfront, and now it is defunct! Loved the Sportsman's because of the King Burger and Sportsmans fries !!!!!!! Oh-ya, the beer was damn good too!


----------

